# Students in Newzealand



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

How about getting newzealand student visa? Is it easy? I'm a bachelor, 14 years of education. If I want to do masters, do I need to do diploma in my relevant field from an institute in newzealand? How much are the students paid for one hour oficially? WHich is the best city to live?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

opportunist86 said:


> How about getting newzealand student visa? Is it easy? I'm a bachelor, 14 years of education. If I want to do masters, do I need to do diploma in my relevant field from an institute in newzealand? How much are the students paid for one hour oficially? WHich is the best city to live?


Not sure what you mean by 'How much are the students paid for one hour oficially?' Do you mean can you work part time? (Students aren't paid for studying! _They_ have to pay )
With regards city - it will depend where the course you want to take is based. You probably won't get a choice of city.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'How much are the students paid for one hour oficially?' Do you mean can you work part time? (Students aren't paid for studying! _They_ have to pay )
> With regards city - it will depend where the course you want to take is based. You probably won't get a choice of city.


I mean what is the official pay do the students get per hour. In aurstralia, for example, AUS$20 is what students are paid per hour legally. THey are allowed to work 20 hours/week. 
This is exactly what I want to ask. Which city do I prefer while finding institution?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

NZ's minimum wage

As of 1 April 2012 the adult minimum wage rates (before tax) that apply for employees aged 16 or over are:
$13.50 an hour, which is

**

Australia minimum wage:

Australia's minimum wage is $15.96 per hour

****
note these are in each country's currency; follow links in headers for further info.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

The "before tax" statement can make a big difference. I think you can earn $16,000 before being taxed in Australia, in New Zealand you pay tax on all of your earnings.

For instance, if you earned 14,000 in NZ you'd lose 10.5% in tax.

On the face of it I'd say you'd be better off in Australia but then again I don't know what your reasons are for wanting to study in NZ, are you following family or friends?

There is no best city to live as such, the bigger the city the more expensive it's likely to be. But you should be thinking more about the quality of the course you're interested in. You're going to be investing a lot of your time and effort in it so it's worth finding out which colleges have the best reputation, low drop-out rates, success with other students from your country. There's a lot of research to do and perhaps you'd be better off starting with a student forum (sorry I'm not allowed to give you the names of any) or Facebook group rather than an expat one? good luck.


----------

